# Mass. planning to close Taunton State Hospital



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Mass. planning to close Taunton State Hospital*
Boston.com - ‎13 minutes ago‎

By Steve LeBlanc AP / January 24, 2012 BOSTON-The Patrick administration is planning to close Taunton State Hospital, citing budget constraints and the opening of a new psychiatric facility in Worcester.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hope they send that piece of human excrement, Melvin Reine to Tewksbury.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Another piece of history waiting to be destroyed...Did any of you kids ever see the old teak spiral staircase in the closed admin building with the ornate cupola on top built right after the Civil War? Ahhhh.....forget it, I dunno how I know that I'm just guessing.............


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

It is a beautiful building architectural wise just like Worcester state and Danvers State as well as North Hampton state was as well. Any of the Kickbridge designs were\are beautiful.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

mpd61 said:


> Another piece of history waiting to be destroyed...Did any of you kids ever see the old teak spiral staircase in the closed admin building with the ornate cupola on top built right after the Civil War? Ahhhh.....forget it, I dunno how I know that I'm just guessing.............


I remember having to go through the old building looking for some local runaways. I remember the stairs and the collapsing dome hoping it was t going to fall on me while i was in there. It was amazing to walk around the inside of that building at night, with the only light being my mag lite..... Definately one of the creepiest building checks I've ever done in my life. The other cool thing about TSH was the underground tunnels that connected the buildings.

I haven't been to TSH since I left DMH, but I'm going to miss that place. I have a few friends in the Campus PD and I feel bad for them, even though they'll have bumping rights, their commute and working conditions are going to change drastically. Too bad it was without a doubt the best facility to be assigned to in the DMH Southeast Area.

I was working there around when these photos were taken.
http://www.abandonedasylum.com/taunton1.html


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Ah the tunnels, fond memories.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

CJIS said:


> Any of the Kickbridge designs were\are beautiful.


Kirkbride;

http://www.kirkbridebuildings.com/

I had to take a prisoner to Taunton several years ago....creepy place at night.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Kirkbride;
> 
> http://www.kirkbridebuildings.com/
> 
> I had to take a prisoner to Taunton several years ago....creepy place at night.


Ditto, amazing architecture, but a wee bit eerie doing a late night drop off.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

A second generation officer on my job told me a story about his father in late 50's running a transport to Taunton State Hospital. I obviously can't verfiy it, but the guy I work with isn't known for telling tall tales, and his father was known as a bit of nut.

His father and his father's partner were tasked with a prisoner transport to drop off at the hospital. On their way, they decided to grab breakfast at some diner in along the route while they kept the prisoner/patient in the car. When they came back out to the cruiser, the guy was gone.

Panicked and knowing they couldn't show up to the hospital empty handed, they drove around looking for the guy. As they were driving, they saw another guy on a park bench rocking back and forth. Deciding he'd make a fine stand in--"screw it, he'll do"--they grabbed him, threw him into the cruiser, and brought him to Taunton Hospital. No one at the hospital was any the wiser.

On the way back, they saw the escapee walking along the road, beeped the horn and waived, and kept on driving.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Lol, I hope thats true


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Q5-TPR said:


> I thought taunton was closed a while ago??????


Part of it is. Part of it even caught fire and burned down. There is a small portion of it that is still open though but most of the main building was closed in I think 1994?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

x


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Supernatural activity is known to drain batteries....I was searching an abandoned nursing home one night after a suspected B&E, and in one certain room, my big rechargeable Mag-Lite, backup Stinger belt flashlight, and portable radio all simultaneously died. I had to navigate my way out by feel and by calling to my partner to follow the sound of his voice.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

x


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't be able to live in a house built on those grounds. Just driving by the grounds of Danvers State gives me the creeps.


----------

